
Amazon Firecracker: Secure and Fast MicroVM for Serverless Computing - unmole
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/opensource/firecracker-open-source-secure-fast-microvm-serverless/
======
sciurus
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18539539](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18539539)

